# Guillotine broad head for turkey



## nick18 (Nov 21, 2009)

Now that turkey season is coming up i was wondering has anybody ever used one of those broad heads? any suggestions or tip for using on?i was thinking about trying that out this year it would be pretty cool.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I have not used them, but have seen the videos. I think you have to hit them in the head or neck, and I think they are a one time use. 

I like a big three blade head like a snuffer or a woodsman, and aim for the arm pit or middle of the back if turned away.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

$$$$$$....very expensive head....videos are cool though


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Videos are very cool. Very little margin for error though. If you do go that route I wanna see the video!


----------

